# Sony tiny 3D display, CECH-ZED1U



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought this set after reading about it here. Under $200, and I wanted a monitor for additional testing, and to try out 3D. It was made for Playstations I believe.

But two days ago as I was setting up to CE, there was no picture. No menu. Instead, when hitting power, the normal blue light would come on, followed by other lights, but no menu, no nothing. It was attached to my HR34. 

I did find others with the problem via Google, and it appears I am not alone. But the set is over six months old, and I am afraid the cost to repair would be more than the value. 

Anyone have any insight? Is it toast? Just junk it?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I bought this set after reading about it here. Under $200, and I wanted a monitor for additional testing, and to try out 3D. It was made for Playstations I believe.
> 
> But two days ago as I was setting up to CE, there was no picture. No menu. Instead, when hitting power, the normal blue light would come on, followed by other lights, but no menu, no nothing. It was attached to my HR34.
> 
> ...


Call Sony and have your 1 year manufacturere's warranty come into play for repair or replacement.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great idea, but I am concerned it may be six months _more _than the minimum of six months I stated. So, I need to start digging to see if I saved a receipt. Best Buy? Amazon, other? I am pretty certain I didn't register with Sony.


----------

